# Can you use the AirTV2 with the Stream?



## TheCleaner (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been a TiVo user for years but we switched last year to the AirTV Player because of the integrated Sling guide + OTA channels. Something that apparently no other device offers from what I can find. It's been glitchy though, and I've been looking into options. The AirTV2 provides OTA tuner and then "streams" to a Roku or similar device with the Sling app to provide the same OTA channel guide integration.

Does anyone know before I take on the purchase if the AirTV2 works with the Stream?

I wish TiVo's Edge for Antenna offered an integrated Sling guide, that would be the easiest way to go, but short of that, I'm just trying to get a single guide somehow with both Sling and OTA channels like I have with the AirTV Player (the old white and blue one) that doesn't glitch out or randomly decide to launch Netflix or Youtube at times.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

The tivo guide doesnt list the airTV2 ota channels to select but if you pick a sling channel with it and tune to a channel then use the up pad it will bring up the sling guide and you can pick ota channels. IMO they botched this feature of the guide. especially since they tout sling integration but dont put the sling ota channel in the guide. Or you can not run the tivo stream app and just use the sling ap.


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

TheCleaner said:


> ....
> Does anyone know before I take on the purchase if the AirTV2 works with the Stream?


 The Sling Air Tv Mini and the Tivo Stream 4K are pretty close to each other as substitutes for that "blue and white" AirTV Player . They will be priced the same once the current special ends for the Stream 4K. The Sling app on either the TV mini or Stream 4k should mesh with the AirTV2 tuner. The TV mini is a bit skewed toward the Sling app out of the box. The Stream 4K is skewed toward the Tivo guide app out of the box. But both will probably run the Sling app much better than the old AirTV Player. But if almost solely looking for deepest integration with Sling then the AirTV Mini may be better.



> I wish TiVo's Edge for Antenna offered an integrated Sling guide, that would be the easiest way to go, but short of that, I'm just trying to get a single guide somehow with both Sling and OTA channels like I have with the AirTV Player (the old white and blue one) that doesn't glitch out or randomly decide to launch Netflix or Youtube at times.


 It would need to be more than just a guide. They'd need the Sling application (or at least a substantive chunk of it.). And therein lies the rub. That app has its own guide with the OTA merged in with recordings from another DVR location(s). Both sides are in each other 'equipment' business.


----------

